# Question Kathaleen PHD



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

I was wondering if you knew if being dehydrated could cause swallowing problems. I wake up every monrning thirsty and with a dry throat and I already know I do not drink enough water. For the last ten days I have been getting the dysphagia sensationThanks for any inputMarsha


----------

